# sliver brazing



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

What would be a god propane torch for siver brazing copper boilers up to 3 inch diameter? Do i need oxygen/propane or is propane enough to braze boilers? I don't want a huge flamethrower just something to do a god job without breaking the bank!

manfred


----------



## ralphbrades (Jan 3, 2008)

I would examine MAPP rather than Propane as my working gas. It is hotter than Propane and is good up to 900C -thereafter Oxy/MAPP works better. You have to use plenty of ventilation when using it. Not because it is all that poisonous -it just stinks.... (Sort of like a combination of sweaty socks and ripe drain). It is more expensive than Propane to run -but being hotter -you use less of it. I have a small Bernz-o-matic torch that uses both Propane or MAPP and I have had it for 6 years now with no complaints. 

I do not know your local climatic conditions but a thin layer of ice on the bottle is normal here in the UK whilst you are using it.... 

regards 

ralph


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Propane is plenty hot enough, and in reality what you DO want is a huge flamethrower for a 3" diameter boiler. You need lots of heat over a broad area, not an intense amount of heat in a concentrated area. 

There absolutely are those doing copper boiler work with Oxy/Acetylene torches...in the hands of an expert it is almost performance art to watch. But for the 98% rest of us, straight Propane is the best way to go as it is easier to obtain the correct surface temp over a broad enough area. 

Best plan is to obtain something along the lines of a Sievert brand torch...different heads are available. I actually have a Sievert and 5 different heads, all of which get used from time to time depending on the size of work I'm doing....largest boiler diameter to date is 3". I also have a small Smith's brand torch for small work along the lines of jewelry sized work. 

Best Regards, 
Cliff 
Cary, NC


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Use a Sievert torch with a #2943 tip. That will do 3" just fine


----------

